# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Can client demand for a rented vehicle?

## Nakwila

Hallo Forum,

We are operating a fuel station business.  Scenario:  A fuel attendant filled a customer car with the wrong type of fuel i.e dispensed unleaded 95 into a diesel van.  Unknowingly, the customer drove off.  The customer's car started malfunctioning and upon investigating it was discovered that wrong fuel was put into his tank.  

My question is,  *Can the client legally demand for a rented vehicle* from the business whilst his vehicle is being repaired?  Because an insurance claim process takes quite sometime.

Many thanks.

----------


## Dave A

You need to take care not to prejudice your insurer.
The customer claims against the business and the business refers the claim to its insurers who engage with the client on the business's behalf.

I suggest you refer the claim for a rented vehicle to your insurer.

----------


## HR Solutions

I think you need to do the right thing considering it is your fault and you are causing him inconvenience .

----------


## Didditmiself

> I think you need to do the right thing considering it is your fault and you are causing him inconvenience .


But in Gauteng there are signs at most filling stations that warn customers to make sure that they get the fuel that they asked for otherwise the Management will not be responsible. Obviously in Namibia that caveat does not apply. :No:

----------


## IanF

Hi Nakwila
One way to look at this what would you expect to happen if you were the customer?
If it is a rental car then do that, then you should be able to live with the decision.

----------


## AndyD

All fuel retailers in SA have set proceedures in place for this. It's a common issue and it's known as cocktailing (mixing of different fuels) and as Dave suggests if for some reason there aren't protocols already in place I'd speak to your insurers.

----------


## Nakwila

Thank you guys. Will consult insurer. It wil be interesting though, to look at the procedures set by your country's fuel retailers.
Dave, yes had I been the client I would definitely demand for a car to use in the interim!
Good to have is also having the warning signs, as Didditmiself indicated.

Again, thank you lads!

----------


## HR Solutions

> Dave, yes had I been the client I would definitely demand for a car to use in the interim!


I think there is your answer - give your client what you would want. It certainly would improve customer relations and you will have a client for life.

i think all the suggestions about consulting with insurance is beating around the bush and trying to avoid something which really would not cost a lot from your side.

PS You posted this on the 9th - what has happening for the last 4 days ? Surely the car would be drained and sorted by now ? Now it is almost too late to give this guy a car.

----------


## Dave A

> i think all the suggestions about consulting with insurance is beating around the bush and trying to avoid something which really would not cost a lot from your side.


Incorrect. If you prejudice your insurer, they may repudiate the entire claim - which will leave the business footing the bill for everything.

----------


## HR Solutions

Offering to pay for a rented vehicle does not prejudice anything.

----------


## Basment Dweller

What if they start making more demands? Where do you draw the line?

That's what insurance is for.

----------


## Nakwila

Hallo Guys,

Had an issues-full week.  So sad that it was this one particular fuel attendant that made this type of error twice in less than a week.  First incident on the 4th followed by one on the 7th of this month.  The one client was quite demanding and got a rental car.  Again, the dealer Pukewitz Toyota went ahead fixing the customer's car without our insurance confirming anything! This customer demanded his car soon after Pupkewitz called him that his car is ready for collection! What a dilemma, we had to feed the bill of over 10K to have the car released and given to the client. Now awaiting insurance feedback and as of this morning Hollard had not worked on our claim.

Second client, aint too pushy and had not demand for a rental car and we hope he wont. His vehicle quote amounts to over 30K!  The fuel attendant is appearing in a hearing tomorrow on charges of negligence and high possibility of been given a boot!  We have however made her sign an acknowledgement of total debt to the company of over 40K (with maximum repayments of 4hundred and odds till 2017) This however, doesnt make sense to me and is it really fair firing her and yet expect repayment?  Legally I do not know???? Though the insurance premium is highly likely to increase but the practice of recouping expenses related to such incidents from employees just and fair???

----------


## Nakwila

correction...fuel attendant bound to debt till 2024...my bad!

----------


## HR Solutions

And what would u do when it happens again ? If u don't fire her.

----------


## Nakwila

Hearing went on. She got a second chance, moved to the take-away side.

----------


## Didditmiself

> Hearing went on. She got a second chance, moved to the take-away side.


Make very sure that when a customer orders a toasted cheese and tomato that she doesn't give him a toasted chicken and mayonnaise :Headbutt:  even worse if he happens to be a vegetarian!  :Boxing:

----------

